# Need Dev Help: Hot Reboot



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to see a native hot reboot option in the power menu. Unfortunately, I lack the dev experience (or time) to figure it out. This page may be helpful: http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?2301-MOD-4-Way-Reboot-Mod-for-All-Devices though I don't know really.

If anyone (Rev or DXC?) could make a flashable zip for this, that would be AWESOME!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only use development section for releases. thanks


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Im not able to make a flashable zip to add it to power menu but the command is this:


```
<br />
busybox killall system_server<br />
```


----------

